# 3-2-1 , 2-2-1 , 2-1-1



## coyote (Apr 13, 2008)

We get a lot of new folks asking about the 3-2-1 , 2-2-1 or 2-1-1 method for smoking *ribs*. Smoker temperatures are normally in the neighborhood of 225* for this method. 

The first number is how long the *ribs* are in the smoker unwrapped. (Trimmings are on the top shelf) 







The second number is how long the *ribs* are wrapped in fiol in the smoker. 






And the last number is how long the *ribs* are in the smoker unwrapped again. 






By the way, these *ribs* were sprayed with apple juice once and hour during the first phase and smoked last weekend using apple wood, cherry wood and dried pineapple rinds . Then more pineapple rind was used for smoke and they were glazed with Habanero Pineapple Texas Pepper Jelly during the final phase. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Mmmmmmmm. 

found this and thought it might be helpful. but here we go again..that number represents the dredded T*** I would guess hour, as minute would make no sence attoll..but there are some great ideas in this rib smoke.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice tutorial Coyote. 
Andy.


----------



## oscarsroost (Apr 13, 2008)

Now that a good lookin bunch of ribs


----------



## desertlites (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree, those ribs look outstanding-great job and I love the technique-gonna have to try that!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 13, 2008)

Now ya done it I'M HUNGRY now looks good


----------



## walking dude (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job coyote........but you mita mention, that this method is MOSTLY for spares, and not bb's.........

but you can still use this on bb's i guess


----------



## williamzanzinger (Apr 13, 2008)

So walking dude, No wrap on bb's? Is that because of the lesser fat content? What do you prefer, a straight smoke? Unless there on some crazy sale I still prefer a st louis trim myself so I havent done bb's yet in the smoker.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 13, 2008)

bb's dont need the wrap in most cases........doesn't has as much meat as a spare.............and some folks don't even wrap spares..............

ribs are one of the hardest meats to get down right everytime...........plus its one of the few that you have to do TIME on........not temps......not enuff meat to stick a probe into, without taking a chance of getting to close to a bone...........but some will argue THAT statement also........

its mostly a feel type smoke..........and i STILL haven't gotten it down yet.....


----------



## nosnam (Apr 13, 2008)

Great tutorial, and you've got my mouth watering! I've never heard of using pineapple rind in the smoking process, and didn't find anything about is by searching. Do you just take some of the dried rind and toss it in with the wood?


----------



## walking dude (Apr 13, 2008)

rosemary, is another nice herb to throw in the chip/chunk box.........


----------



## meowey (Apr 13, 2008)

Great tutorial! 

I do all my ribs this way! Spares or baby backs.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## geob (Apr 13, 2008)

If they look like rib's, they get smoked this way. I don't check temp to see if they are 172deg. Like WD said, might hit a bone. I look for the pull on the bones when time is up. Have never had a bad batch. (yet) 

Great tutorial Coyote.

geob


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 14, 2008)

Pineapple rinds, rosemary?  Am I missing something here?  For me cooking ribs is the easiest of all.  I use the 3-2-1 and the only problem I ever have is keeping people away.  Lucky for I live in the sticks and only have 1 neighbor within a quarter mile.  Bad news there is a quarter mile is not far enough.  He always smells or see's the smoke in progress.  Good news there is that I am a big enough show off that I always have a extra slab to take over to them.  By the way, the hardest thing for me to smoke is chicken.  Thats the only part of the pork, beef, chicken smoke I have problems getting right.  Oh well no real problem there.  It takes too many yard birds to feed people anyhow.


----------



## pyre (Apr 14, 2008)

Ribs are hard for me to get just right.  I can cook a mean pork shoulder, but I struggle with ribs every time.


----------



## coyote (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Walking Dude,  I see you have been around and posting expert info for some time. and I guess you have fired up the smoker and smoked  a bunch of meat.
Now me and a lot of others (I am a new bee and never have smoked on a smoker before) don't know squat Nor most of the terms used here.and have to ask question which gets old for some of the ole timers here. But they answer any way.(thanks)  But  you could help even more by maybe not asuming that we all ready know everything and wrote like that, it would be a lot more help. Like BBs I thought WTF is that? BB guns?? the shells I shoot at coyotes are 3"mag BBs I though BBs HMMMMM then the club of god smacked me on the back of the head and I got it.beef balls why in sam hill are we talking beef balls when were trying to smoke ribs??
Talk slow to use newbies and spell it out. your helps and inf is GREAT. like the big hunky he seems to navigate the search thing pretty good. me I can do it but the sorting out of all the info can be a little over welmin.
Thank s for your help and the thanks to the rest of you folks that take your time to help us new folks with the same ole questions. I am sure our day will come when we can help others also..right now we are trying to impress the dinner crowd at our homes..


----------



## walking dude (Apr 18, 2008)

baby backs...........the ribs just below the loin.........the spares come just below that.............


----------



## lc in va (Apr 18, 2008)

the 2-2-1 method is used for Baby backs isn't it.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 18, 2008)

baby backs are not normally foiled.........but its how you want to cook em....... 2-2-1 is just a adjustment some have made for cooking their spares............3-2-1, 2-2-1, whatever........are just guide lines........practice practice pratice, is the only way you will find out which one werks for you and yours


----------



## meowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes!  I do baby backs this way, and I do use foil.

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## capt dan (Apr 18, 2008)

Me too, and foil too!  Depending on what is on with the ribs, it could be a 2-1.5-.75  also.


----------



## lc in va (Apr 18, 2008)

I knew 2-2-1 was for baby backs this is why I asked.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ribs can be tricky but at least we get to eat the results. I have had success with foiling and I have had success not foiling. It amounts to whatever you like the best after trying , and trying. Like WD said practice practice practice. Great tutorial coyote it will help alot of people out.

Jason


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 19, 2008)

I think WD meant foiling usually isn't done on BB's . The time methods are just what you prefer using, and have success with.

Jason


----------



## coyote (Apr 21, 2008)

this was supposed to b on the original thread that I posted, But, not a guru, I messed up and it did not get there. as walking D kinda pointed out else where about the baby backs

this is what else it had to say. hope it helps..

By the way, these *ribs* were sprayed with apple juice once and hour during the first phase and smoked last weekend using apple wood, cherry wood and dried pineapple rinds . Then more pineapple rind was used for smoke and they were glazed with Habanero Pineapple Texas Pepper Jelly during the final phase. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Mmmmmmmm. 

*So 3-2-1 = 6 hours for spare ribs, 2-2-1 = 5 hours for baby back ribs (also called loin back ribs) or 2-1-1 = 4 hours for baby back ribs (depending on how you like them).
*


----------



## walking dude (Apr 21, 2008)

those diff. times can also be used for spares..........some like em better at diff. times.........you must remember..........these are just guide lines.......YOU need to figure out, not only what works for you and your setup..........but what you like.............

how did those rinds werk out for you, as far as taste?


----------



## coyote (Apr 21, 2008)

Wd

My daugthers B-day was sat.she wanted kabobs cooked for her party.
I had four ripe pineapples that I bought. all the trimming are drying in the sun for the next couple days,then into ziplocks and into the freezer till I need them. will try apples rinds also, mangoes maybe. I think I will test them on the fire pit and see if i can wafe some of the smoke they give off to my sniffer and see what falvor it gives off. I rekon most sweet fruit and dry herbs would create an exceptional smoke.. might have to put more on and get some thing stronger then the  thin blue going not sure but I will test it as time goes on..wish I would have started this smoking meats a long time ago..Don't know if my liver would have held up as long though.lol..


----------



## walking dude (Apr 21, 2008)

i have heard of using orange rinds......shells of nuts........even herbs, like rosemary and such.............


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 21, 2008)

Just don't put dry basil on there for smoke!!.....You'll have the cops there in a heartbeat  snoopin' around for Mary Jo Juana!!.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At least thats what it smelled like on the char-broiler in the restaurant...heh

L8r,
Eric


----------



## walking dude (Apr 21, 2008)

crap eric..............burning leaves will give ya that smell..........LOLOL


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 21, 2008)

Ehh....burning leaves just gives me a headache........come to think of it.....so does Mary Jo!!.....no wonder I don't do that stuff.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





D88de, if your mary jo smells like burning leaves.....you got ripped off!!    LOL

L8r,
Eric


----------

